# How to setup a new website?



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

I was just wondering how to setup a website and who to host it with. I'm looking to startup a business for photographing things such as Birthdays, Cotillions, and other Special events. Any and all input is appreciated!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 27, 2011)

Hire a pro to do it so your business looks professional, rather than like a beginner.


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

Around how much would you estimate that to cost?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 27, 2011)

Depends who you go to, doesn't it? $2000-$4000 would be a safe guess for for a complete branding package including website.


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Depends who you go to, doesn't it? $2000-$4000 would be a safe guess for for a complete branding package including website.


Very true, and okay that's pretty fair. Thanks for the help Bitter!


----------



## katerolla (Aug 27, 2011)

have a look at free website templates Free Website Templates and if your still having trouble pm me


----------



## orljustin (Aug 28, 2011)

bikeboynate said:


> I'm looking to startup a business for photographing things such as Birthdays, Cotillions, and other Special events. Any and all input is appreciated!



Why?  Your flickr link shows absolutely no work with people.

BTW, this is interesting: Photos n' Stuff
"All photos reblogged on this page are not my photos. If you would like  your work taken down please feel free to message me. Also, all photos  posted by me are ©Nate Bernardo 2011."

So, you expect others to respect your copyright, but you feel it's fine to post other peoples' work?  Like this one, clearly labeled "all rights reserved" Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 28, 2011)

This thread has win all over it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2011)

orljustin said:


> bikeboynate said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to startup a business for photographing things such as Birthdays, Cotillions, and other Special events. Any and all input is appreciated!
> ...



Word! ! ! ! ! ! To many people that should, just don't get what copyright is about.  www.copyright.gov


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 28, 2011)

orljustin said:


> bikeboynate said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to startup a business for photographing things such as Birthdays, Cotillions, and other Special events. Any and all input is appreciated!
> ...


Wait what? All the stuff on my Flickr is my work... that photo you links isn't mine and it's not in my photo stream. That Tumblr post is clearly linked back to the original poster of that photo on flickr!

Also, I don't post the work I do with people. I do work for my school newspaper and cover numerous sporting events, dances, and other special events going on around school.

Lastly, on my Tumblr, it CLEARLY states that photos REBLOGGED by me ARE NOT MINE. You quoted it yourself.
 "*All photos reblogged on this page are NOT my photos*. If you would like   your work taken down please feel free to message me. Also, all photos   posted by me are ©Nate Bernardo 2011."


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 28, 2011)

I try not to reblog any photos that don't have a direct link back to the original poster of the photo.


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 28, 2011)

KmH said:


> orljustin said:
> 
> 
> > bikeboynate said:
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 28, 2011)

bikeboynate said:


> Uhm, that links doesn't work...



"The Library of Congress websites and catalogs are unavailable due to scheduled hardware maintenance. We regret any inconvenience."


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 28, 2011)

bikeboynate said:


> That Tumblr post is clearly linked back to the original poster of that photo on flickr!
> 
> 
> Lastly, on my Tumblr, it CLEARLY states that photos REBLOGGED by me ARE NOT MINE. You quoted it yourself.
> "*All photos reblogged on this page are NOT my photos*. If you would like   your work taken down please feel free to message me. Also, all photos   posted by me are ©Nate Bernardo 2011."



I suggest an alternate signature to replace the bolded one above. ""*All photos reblogged on this page are NOT my photos.  No matter what the artist wants,  I am stealing his work and use his stuff and pretty much ignoring the artists' rights unless he/she catches up to me."

*If you can't understand the ethical issues in what you are doing, I predict a crash and burn here.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 28, 2011)

And, as a complete bit of irony, bikeboynate, the OP, has disabled the saving of images from his own Flickr stream probably because *he doesn't want people to steal his stuff.*


----------



## Formatted (Aug 28, 2011)

Can we just ban you?


----------



## orljustin (Aug 28, 2011)

bikeboynate said:


> Lastly, on my Tumblr, it CLEARLY states that photos REBLOGGED by me ARE NOT MINE. You quoted it yourself.
> "*All photos reblogged on this page are NOT my photos*. If you would like   your work taken down please feel free to message me. Also, all photos   posted by me are ©Nate Bernardo 2011."



LOL, dude, that does not give you the right to use them as you see fit.  "Hey, these aren't my pictures, but I'll steal them and use them as I see fit.  But, hey, don't do that to my work, cause that ain't cool!".

Read up on copyright, eh?


----------



## DannyInMontana (Aug 28, 2011)

www.pixpa.com  buy the template at $10 a month, and go to godaddy.com and buy the domain for about $10 for the whole year.  Enjoy making your own.  Easy.


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 28, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> bikeboynate said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest an alternate signature to replace the bolded one above. ""*All photos reblogged on this page are NOT my photos.  No matter what the artist wants,  I am stealing his work and use his stuff and pretty much ignoring the artists' rights unless he/she catches up to me."
> ...


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 28, 2011)

DannyInMontana said:


> www.pixpa.com   buy the template at $10 a month, and go to godaddy.com and buy the  domain for about $10 for the whole year.  Enjoy making your own.   Easy.



Thank you.


----------



## bikeboynate (Aug 28, 2011)

I just wanted help with a website, I don't understand why this all came about. Thank you to everyone who has stayed on subject and offered me advice to starting a website. It is truly appreciated.


----------

